# Thank you http://www.bradleysmoker.com/



## bmudd14474 (Apr 16, 2013)

We contacted Bradley again for donations to N.Fl Gathering and this is the spread they provided.

View media item 215681
Check them out at http://www.bradleysmoker.com/


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 17, 2013)

That was very generous. Will there be goodies like this as prizes for the Throwdown as well?...JJ


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Bradley we do appreciate it and can't wait to hear where this year's banner ends up


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Bradley!!!  and Thanks Rick for hooking that up!!! I know BAMAJON is very excited about it!!!!
I've got my towel hanging in my garage where I can see it everytime I walk in the house!!!


----------

